# Experiencing intermittent audio outage on DD5.1 programs



## gor88 (May 9, 2003)

When watching live or recorded programs, I am experiencing brief audio outages from 2-10 seconds several times during an hour. The Sony receiver indicates a loss of the audio feed. There is no hiccup in the video picture whatsoever. This seemed to start a few days ago and is mainly apparent on DD5.1 programs.

The receiver is a 722k connected to a Sony STR-DN1000 av receiver via HDMI. There doesn't appear to be any issue with the Sony receiver. 

Is anyone else experiencing this issue? I have performed a hard reboot of the receiver several times to no avail. I want to ask this question before switching the LR 722k with the BR one. It would be pointless to swap them out if the issue is systemic.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_Moving to the 722K forum for more visibility...
_
What channels are you seeing this happen on?


----------



## gor88 (May 9, 2003)

So far, I have noticed this on Bio, TruTV, ID, CMT, FoxNews, and Syfy. Pretty much the channels I have been watching this weekend. I do notice it occasionally on locals as well, but only a couple of times the last several days. The non-OTA channels have it happen 3-8 times an hour.

If this isn't symptomatic of a recent 722k release, I'll probably move my BR receiver in to the LR. I just hate to have to recreate the 29 timers set. I do have the external HD enabled, so moving the programs will be easy enough.


----------



## jimmyz71 (Jul 18, 2007)

I noticed the same problem and I have a 622. Also it happens on both my HDMI and component L - R audio. So not a cabling issue. Also on NatGeo and Speed.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm not seeing it... but I could be watching at different times. I'll try to pay more attention and see if I see any consistent audio drops.


----------



## Lazy Senior (Jan 24, 2005)

gor88 said:


> When watching live or recorded programs, I am experiencing brief audio outages from 2-10 seconds several times during an hour.
> 
> The Sony receiver indicates a loss of the audio feed. There is no hiccup in the video picture whatsoever.
> 
> ...


Yep, happens to me and seems only on 5.1 programs. Some channels are worse than others. I lose audio briefly, just a second or less. My receiver, a top end Yamaha indicates loss of feed. I am using a optical connection from my 722k...

I have always had this problem...

LZ Senior


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I've got the same problem. HDMI connection only and it is not related to any particular channel. Worse now than I've ever seen. Previously it would be just a very quick glitch and then ok, now longer which makes it more noticeable and irritating.

On a 722k


----------



## Lazy Senior (Jan 24, 2005)

lparsons21 said:


> Worse now than I've ever seen. Previously it would be just a very quick glitch and then ok, now longer which makes it more noticeable and irritating.


Indeed, it is getting worse. I have experienced it for a year. Been much worse lately and very irritating.

The problem is NOT my audio system. I watch recorded programs from the DVR exclusively and the audio drops are repeatable..

LZ Senior


----------



## rsb148 (Jan 16, 2010)

Happening here too in Easton, PA to both a 622 and a 211.
Both conected to Denon receivers via optical. Several times/evening sometimes as long as 10 seconds but usually only a second or 2.


----------



## jimmyz71 (Jul 18, 2007)

Watching Around the Horn at 4:20 central time and having dropouts, very brief but dropping out. This is on a 622 and I started noticing it about a week ago.


----------



## gor88 (May 9, 2003)

It's good to know that I'm not the only one experiencing this. However, I hope that Dish looks into this and gets this addressed. Although usually brief, it is irritating missing out on important dialogue.

Given that several of you are noticing it, I will probably not swap my 722k receivers around yet.

Thanks to all for providing feedback.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

Seems to me that it may not be satellite or transponder specific, which makes the drops strange especially when you can duplicate it with recorded events. Varying channels to include locals at times and not necessarily at specific times could be a different issue then hardware or signal from the satellite. You could check to see (with the optical disconnected) if the optical actually stops sending signal (no red) to see if it is hardware related or if it is steady which would suggest there is nothing being sent by the receiver. You could also check something much simpler. If the optical cables is not fluid (has to many sharp bends or things of that nature) the signal could be getting "lost" and not making it to the stereo. Just a thought for those connected with optical.

The original question with an HDMI cable being used is a mystery. I would probably just check the cable itself and see if there are maybe pins shorting or if the fittings may be falling apart. Some cables don't withstand plugging and unplugging very well, and I have seen Sony receivers and Pioneer receivers have very tight fittings. I installed one (with inexpensive cables I might add) and noticed that the first time I unplugged the cable from the receiver to reroute it the "head" or whatever came undone and was stuck in the jack on the receiver. I was luckily able to free it but the cable was unusable after that. I'll check a little further into this though.


----------



## jimmyz71 (Jul 18, 2007)

This is definitely a dish issue and not a cabling issue. I have had drop outs on all outputs, HDMI, Component L - R audio outs and the tv2, RG-6 out. And by seeing that I am not the only one with this problem and with it being a fairly new issue I would have to conclude all of our receivers are not going bad at the exact same time. But I have no idea what would be causing it.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I have a 922 connected to a Sony STR-DH800 receiver and have seen no audio dropouts. My 622 and 722 are in other rooms, so I can't check those.

But I was watching Around the Horn today... and didn't have any audio issues.

I'm on the Western arc.

Is everyone having this issue on the same arc (east or west)? I'm trying to think of things common to some of you that are different from me since I'm not seeing the audio glitches.


----------



## Lazy Senior (Jan 24, 2005)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I'm on the Western arc.
> 
> Is everyone having this issue on the same arc (east or west)? I'm trying to think of things common to some of you that are different from me since I'm not seeing the audio glitches.


I am on the east arc. I have tried hdmi and optical connections. Same dropouts repeatable with recorded shows. Some channels are worse than others. I watch Premium movie channels mostly. Showtime channels are easily the worst offenders. HBO and Cinemax rarely drop audio. Video is not affected at all by audio dropouts.

This really is not a new problem. Search a little for Dish audio dropouts and you will find many complaining...

LZ Senior


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

[email protected] Network said:


> I'll check a little further into this though.


Still checking to see if there is a known signal issue on one of the birds. Could you isolate it to a particular satellite? The likelihood that all three on an eastern arc install are having the issue is virtually none. You can find the satellite by hitting info twice on the remote (it lists it on the info page after the second press, little picture of a dish under the title).


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

I was watching a recording of a BBCA HD program the other day & the audio dropped out for several seconds. I'm on the eastern arc. TV is not on at the moment & will have to check later which sat this is.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Lazy Senior said:


> This really is not a new problem. Search a little for Dish audio dropouts and you will find many complaining...


I'm not doubting that some of you are having issues... just trying to help isolate common features.

So far at least 2 of you having the issue are on eastern arc, while I'm on the western arc and having no audio glitches like you describe.

It could still be a firmware issue, rather than a satellite uplink issue... but, for example, it could be an issue in how the firmware is parsing the table data to tune the channels properly... and it might only be having the problem with the eastern arc data.

A couple of years ago, there was an issue with 722 firmware that had a glitch + freeze every 4 hours like clockwork at the top of the hour... some of the Dish folk didn't believe me until I got a guy on the phone just before the glitch time and he watched as his receiver glitched when mine did!

Turned out to be a problem with the firmware parsing the table data... and it happened that there were regular updates of that data every 4 hours... and it was causing the receivers with that firmware to choke.

So... if it happens to a bunch of you on eastern arc with 622 and 722 receivers... but not to me on western arc... I would be leaning towards glitches in the datastream on eastern arc OR firmware glitches in processing that data.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm also on the EA with the audio glitches.

That said, while these glitches are longer in duration and show up more often, audio glitches are nothing new. I had sporadic audio glitches when on the WA and earlier after the switch to EA, but they were extremely short in duration and you could go days with none.

Now it is nearly everyday and some channel. All HD channels btw.


----------



## knot (Feb 4, 2010)

Same audio issues here with a 222k on the EA. I have noticed the dropouts are on both 61.5 and 72 sats. It happens on all my outputs and also on tv2 in dual mode.


----------



## gor88 (May 9, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Is everyone having this issue on the same arc (east or west)? I'm trying to think of things common to some of you that are different from me since I'm not seeing the audio glitches.


I am on the Eastern Arc.


----------



## rjruby (Dec 29, 2002)

"gor88" said:


> I am on the Eastern Arc.


Me too


----------



## dwarren2 (Jan 11, 2006)

gor88 said:


> I am on the Eastern Arc.


Add me to the EARC group having the drop outs. I've noticed them on Science Channel and Food Network. I'm in the Rochester, NY area.

Also now being reported to be happening on the WARC.


----------



## mcss1985 (Dec 6, 2007)

I too am having problems exactly like the OP described, but I am using a 922 connected via HDMI to a Denon 2809 (I can guarantee its not a cabling issue). 

I believe I first noticed this about 2 or 3 days ago. It seemed to be the worst last evening (Monday). I remember it being really bad during American Chopper last night which is on Disc. at 21:00 est. 

I'm on the WA with 61.5 also. I believe Disc. is on 129?

I also noticed that I watched OTA for about 2 hours after American Chopper and did not have one problem.

I've been watching random programs briefly this evening and haven't had a problem.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

mcss1985 said:


> I'm on the WA with 61.5 also. I believe Disc. is on 129?.


You are on western arc (110/119/129) but also have 61.5?

Just wanting to be sure. You're the first person to not be on eastern arc to have a problem in this particular thread... but if you also have 61.5, then it doesn't rule out my suspicion BUT it does mean you are the first person in a position to test the theory.

How difficult would it be for you to temporarily disconnect 61.5 and see if the audio drops go away?

FYI, I am on western arc but have a 4th SAT too... I have 110/119/118.7/129 because my HD LiL used to be on 118.7... and I still have not seen the audio problems currently being reported in this thread.


----------



## mcss1985 (Dec 6, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> You are on western arc (110/119/129) but also have 61.5?
> 
> Just wanting to be sure. You're the first person to not be on eastern arc to have a problem in this particular thread... but if you also have 61.5, then it doesn't rule out my suspicion BUT it does mean you are the first person in a position to test the theory.
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm on WA (110/119/129) but also have 61.5 - My HD LIL are on 61.5 so had to have 2nd dish added to point to only 61.5.

I am very willing to test the theory and I could disconnect 61.5, wouldn't be the easiest thing to do, but definitely doable (just a matter of getting on roof and disconnecting). Only problem is I don't notice the issue consistently enough to really test anything. In fact everything has been working great tonight.

Is there any way to tell what Dish I'm pointing at on a given channel?
Of course now that I'm typing this I'm thinking that disconnecting 61.5 would tell me if my Discover Channel (where I really noticed a problem last night and am watching now just to see if there is a problem now) is being picked up from 61.5. Or would the 922 just look for it on 129 if 61.5 went down?

Also don't have a ladder tonight, but will try to remember to bring work van home tomorrow with ladder.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

_Is there any way to tell what Dish I'm pointing at on a given channel?_ - press Info twice.


----------



## mcss1985 (Dec 6, 2007)

P Smith said:


> _Is there any way to tell what Dish I'm pointing at on a given channel?_ - press Info twice.


Oh wow that is awesome! (I'm easily impressed)

Well I will definitely will use this to keep an eye on which Sat I'm looking at if the audio problem arises again. So far, so good tonight. Anyone else experiencing the audio dropout issue tonight?

P.S. as soon as Tosh and Mutant Planet end I'll tune to Disc. and see what Sat. its pointing at.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

mcss1985 said:


> Of course now that I'm typing this I'm thinking that disconnecting 61.5 would tell me if my Discover Channel (where I really noticed a problem last night and am watching now just to see if there is a problem now) is being picked up from 61.5. Or would the 922 just look for it on 129 if 61.5 went down?


I can set a receiver on each, so there is not a need for you to hit the roof. Not sure where my head was but I'm on it. No ladder required. Heading to the lab right now. If anyone is on and can tell me a channel thats doing it I will be able to follow in about 10 minutes.


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm on Western Arc, have them randomly on recorded programs, which are about all I watch. I've pretty much got used to them so I will pay more attention to times etc.


----------



## To[email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

Test subjects are a 722k connected EA and 922 on WA, set to Discovery ID. Audio is delayed about 4 seconds on the EA feed. My 922 had not completely reset when I checked the 722k and sure enough, 5 seconds without audio. Connections are composite on both. Unfortunately it is possible for better cables to "walk off" and so we are limited to what we have. TV's identical (except size). Submitted report and we should be able to get this resolved.


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

Almost real time - Recording the 7pm pacific time episode of White Collar on USA. 51 seconds into the recording (which was still Law and Order) a 1 second glitch with audio cut out, and I did notice a bit of video noise as well. HDMI picture/sound, optical out sound, same result.


----------



## ldhays (May 25, 2006)

Don't know how to tell what arc I am in but I have been having same audio problems for some time, including tonight! I did a reboot tonight and watched another hour with no problems. I have a 722k with HDMI connected, I will try to check sat. ID now that I know how when it happens again! How do you tell what ARC you are in? I am in central Illinois!


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

Lazy Senior said:


> Yep, happens to me and seems only on 5.1 programs. Some channels are worse than others. I lose audio briefly, just a second or less. My receiver, a top end Yamaha indicates loss of feed. I am using a optical connection from my 722k...
> 
> I have always had this problem...
> 
> LZ Senior


Same here. I have a vip722. On eastern arc


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

ldhays said:


> Don't know how to tell what arc I am in but I have been having same audio problems for some time, including tonight! I did a reboot tonight and watched another hour with no problems. I have a 722k with HDMI connected, I will try to check sat. ID now that I know how when it happens again! How do you tell what ARC you are in? I am in central Illinois!


Post switch matrix screen data or read post#27 above.


----------



## Lazy Senior (Jan 24, 2005)

mcss1985 said:


> I too am having problems exactly like the OP described, It seemed to be the worst last evening (Monday). I remember it being really bad during American Chopper last night which is on Disc. at 21:00 est.


I just watched American Chopper which was recorded at the time you said. It had the worst (longest) audio dropouts I have yet experienced. Really L O N G and frequent dropouts, the kind that (almost) make you wish you had Directv :lol:

LZ Senior


----------



## hokie-dk (Feb 4, 2006)

I can confirm that it happens on ESPNHD and ESPN2HD as well as my locals, and it happens on my 622 and my 722k.


----------



## Polardog (Mar 5, 2008)

I have also been experiencing these audio drop outs, some as long as 10 seconds. Most recently while watching TSOU address last evening on MSNBC. But this has also happened on HBO, SHO and other channels.
I'm running HDMI out of a VIP612 through a Yamaha reciever to my TV. I'm on EA.
No problems until about a week or so ago.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

It happened last night on NATGEOWILD during Brady barr 10pm central and 11pm central. 2-3 second drop outs. I am on eastern arc with a vip722. Using optical cable


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

I did send the information over to the people who can check into what is actually happening. I actually included the link to this forum in it so they can not only have the details from my report, but the information provided by all of you as well. I even mentioned a possible fix hidden amongst the posts.  

I checked today and noticed an update of current channel issues. I did not find the sat channels hidden in there but I only checked one of the ones described. Many locals updated just this morning. Looks like EA locals to me, so I would assume they are in the process of updating the list still. It typically means that Uplink is on the trail already for a fix. Thanks for the information you guys gave as I am sure that helped them see or "hear" the problem. Will get back when channels get cleared from the list and check to see if it is in fact fixed.


----------



## ldhays (May 25, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Post switch matrix screen data or read post#47 above.


This is over my head, and could not find post #47. Still don't know how to determine my arch location!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

ldhays said:


> This is over my head, and could not find post #47. Still don't know how to determine my arch location!


oops, it's post#27

what's wrong with getting Install screen and get check switch picture ?


----------



## knot (Feb 4, 2010)

[email protected] Network said:


> I did send the information over to the people who can check into what is actually happening. I actually included the link to this forum in it so they can not only have the details from my report, but the information provided by all of you as well. I even mentioned a possible fix hidden amongst the posts.
> 
> I checked today and noticed an update of current channel issues. I did not find the sat channels hidden in there but I only checked one of the ones described. Many locals updated just this morning. Looks like EA locals to me, so I would assume they are in the process of updating the list still. It typically means that Uplink is on the trail already for a fix. Thanks for the information you guys gave as I am sure that helped them see or "hear" the problem. Will get back when channels get cleared from the list and check to see if it is in fact fixed.


Tony, you the man! :righton:


----------



## rtd2 (Oct 2, 2006)

Noticed it too on 722DVR but ONLY on DVR playback(no problem with live tv..im on WA) and so far just TLC,Discovery recordings? They also have an Extensive thread over at SatGuys...Glad Dish has Confirmed this so hopefully a fix is soon


----------



## rtd2 (Oct 2, 2006)

ldhays said:


> This is over my head, and could not find post #47. Still don't know how to determine my arch location!


I think they ment post #27 if you press info. twice and look in the top left it will show which sat. you are receiving programming on (119,110,129 or 77,72.7,61.5 ect.) this will confirm Eastern Arc or WA.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

rtd2 said:


> I think they ment post #27 if you press info. twice and look in the top left it will show which sat. you are receiving programming on (119,110,129 or 77,72.7,61.5 ect.) this will confirm Eastern Arc or WA.


see post#42


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

The best way to verify Eastern Arc or Western Arc is still the Installation Summary screen (Menu-6-1-1, Check Switch ). It gives all satellites found on the last test and tells you the device connected. Knowing exactly what satellites are "installed" eliminates the potential for saying your install is EA when you have a hybrid installation (119, 110, 61.5 or even 1k.2/4 with any orbital installed as a wing dish for locals or HD content). The install summary gives you everything you need to know to isolate a problem like this.

BTW this information on how to find installed orbitals and devices may change with software updates in the future and does not reflect the VIP922 way of determining installed devices (Menu-Settings-Point Dish).


----------



## mcss1985 (Dec 6, 2007)

I meant to post this on Thursday (I think) when I noticed this, but I guess I got sidetracked and never made it to the forum.

I noticed a long audio dropout, about 7-8 sec, while watching Cash Cab on Discovery at 6:00ish. I immediately pushed info twice and saw that I was pointed to 129, so I guess that kills our EA only theory.

Now that was the only dropout I've noticed since my first post in this thread, so it may be getting better. I'll keep ya posted if it happens again.

Thanks for your hard work Tony.


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

It happened again. I was watching a recording of a BBCA HD program & the audio dropped out for several seconds. This was the same program (Primeval) that there was a problem with last week. Eastern arc.


----------



## gor88 (May 9, 2003)

FWIW, I didn't encounter any audio dropouts this past weekend on the Eastern Arc. Watched Science, Discovery, TruTV, Fox News, MSNBC, and Travel, and Vh1 Classic.


----------



## ARM07470 (May 22, 2005)

Lazy Senior said:


> I am on the east arc. I have tried hdmi and optical connections. Same dropouts repeatable with recorded shows. Some channels are worse than others. I watch Premium movie channels mostly. Showtime channels are easily the worst offenders. HBO and Cinemax rarely drop audio. Video is not affected at all by audio dropouts.


I, too, have noticed that the issue is typically on Showtime. One thing I've observed is that your stereo receiver plays a big role in how long these dropouts last. I have an HDMI distribution system in my house so I can have the same 722 connected simultaneously to the Onkyo in my living room and a Sony in my bedroom. Watching Californication or Shameless with the Onkyo leads to 2 second audio gaps that make it difficult to enjoy the program. Skipping back and heading up to my bedroom, the same exact drop-out lasts a fraction of a second and the dialog remains completely intelligible.


----------



## egidio (Jan 31, 2011)

I am recieving same issue with my system, 2-10 second sound drop. It happens on every channel and making it impossible to watch tv. I have five HD recievers but the only one having problems is the HD DVR. WHat did you do to resolve this .


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

egidio said:


> I am recieving same issue with my system, 2-10 second sound drop. It happens on every channel and making it impossible to watch tv. I have *five HD recievers* but the only one having problems is the HD DVR. WHat did you do to resolve this .


Same 722k models ?


----------



## kpaustin (Jul 18, 2007)

I just saw this thread. I have noticed audio dropouts for some time (about a month). I have 2 622s and 1000+(?) pointed at 110,118,119,129. Both 622s are connected to Denon receivers via optical, with the video straight to TV via HDMI on one, and through the Denon via HDMI on the other. Dropouts last 1-3 seconds and I have not isolated a channel or satellite, but I can tell you it happens on both Sat and OTA channels, 5-8 times a day or so. I have AT250 with HD + Platinum HD, and we primarily watch HD. A related note is that I sometimes get a significant "click" from the Denon 3810 when the channel switches audio formats...i.e. when it goes from commercial back to movie or programming, and vice versa. And on the other Denon (900 series) there are vastly different center channel volumes between commercials and programming. A volume leveling setting would be nice. A quick check shows L633RBED-N and L633RBGD-N on our 622s, both set to Dolby Digital only and Line Mode. (I have alternated between Dolby Digital/PCM, Dolby Digital only and PCM only and have not noticed a difference). Satellite levels are good, between 53-82.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

kpaustin said:


> I just saw this thread. I have noticed audio dropouts for some time (about a month). I have 2 *622s *and 1000+(?) pointed at 110,118,119,129. Both *622s *are connected to Denon receivers via optical, with the video straight to TV via HDMI on one, and through the Denon via HDMI on the other. Dropouts last 1-3 seconds and I have not isolated a channel or satellite, but I can tell you it happens on both Sat and OTA channels, 5-8 times a day or so. I have AT250 with HD + Platinum HD, and we primarily watch HD. A related note is that I sometimes get a significant "click" from the Denon 3810 when the channel switches audio formats...i.e. when it goes from commercial back to movie or programming, and vice versa. And on the other Denon (900 series) there are vastly different center channel volumes between commercials and programming. A volume leveling setting would be nice. A quick check shows L633RBED-N and L633RBGD-N on our *622s*, both set to Dolby Digital only and Line Mode. (I have alternated between Dolby Digital/PCM, Dolby Digital only and PCM only and have not noticed a difference). Satellite levels are good, between 53-82.


Should be the title changed accordingly to the new report ?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_Thread name changed to drop the specific reference to 722K since it appears those seeing the problems are seeing them on more than one type of receiver._


----------



## jdh8668 (Nov 7, 2007)

I have a HR20 and last night noticed I had no 5.1 not only on my live shows, but my recorded ones as well. Using a digital audio connection which I checked and it was fine.
UPDATE: Did a hard reboot and now all is well.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

Any news on this front? The dropouts have gotten so bad I’ve been compelled to give my streaming Netflix account a good workout… :lol:


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Not sure I am adding much, but I have two 612's, I am on the EA primarily. (I have 110/119 also for distants and a very few other channels) In general I never get audio drop-outs. I am using an HDMI cable to both my Pioneer receiver and directly to my LCD TV. (via a splitter) I notice BBCA mentioned, I watch it relatively often, no drop outs.

I get 5.1 with no problem. I said no drop-outs in general, because there is a time I get a drop out, when a program hiccups every once in awhile, and misses a snipit of the program. It can take a few seconds for the audio return.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

I may have to switch my setup here to HDMI to continue to chase the audio drops at this point. I noticed it on RCA, but I have not noticed it since the initial hookup. Both test boxes seem to roll just fine when reported problems are happening now. Guess I'm buying some HDMI cables, as the company purchasing them quickly results in a disappearance. I can hang on to them for later uses in my home gear anyway.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

FWIW: I have two 622s and they both have had audio dropout issues (which seem to be getting worse, BTW) for at least a month or so.

One 622 (that I run in dual mode) is hooked up to TV1 (a 55” Bravia LCD) using Component Video and RCA - R/L audio cables (because its HDMI port has never functioned and Dish refuses to swap it out - and yes, it's leased.) I get intermittent total audio dropouts with that setup (sometimes 10 or more drops will occur in rapid succession) – TV2 (a 19” Sharp LCD) is connected via RF coax. That set also has periodic total audio dropouts as well.

My Second 622 (running in single mode) is connected to a 37” Philips LCD via HDMI only. The audio dropouts on it are occurring frequently as well but in a somewhat different manner in that they are partial dropouts – Only the center channel component of the Dolby 5.1 is dropping out. Since this is generally the voice component, suddenly you’re hearing effects and music but no voice components. Only way to get the center channel back again is to momentarily change the channel away and back. And that’s not too handy if you happen to have a lengthy pause buffer stacked up at the time. I've tried other devices (Panasonic DVD recorder, Sony Blu-Ray player) plugged into the same HDMI port on the set using the same HDMI cable and neither has this problem.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

I also have two 622s, one outputing HDMI and the other component video and optical digital audio. Audio dropouts on both and becoming more frequent. Also now having complete signal loss for a few seconds on one. No weather issues when this happens and it's very brief. L633 on both receivers.

I ran diagonostics on one 622 this morning and saw nothing unusual. Only thing I see is LNB drift on 129 and 61.5 of -8 but that's been there for a long time. Ran Check Switch as a last resort, although everything prior to that tested okay. Sometimes Check Switch will fix odd problems. Time will tell.


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

I just watched 2 recordings with audio dropouts. USA HD channel had 1 dropout of about 4 seconds and BBCA HD had 3 dropouts ranging from 5 to 8 seconds each.


----------



## electro22 (Jun 29, 2009)

I've had a similar issue for a few months. I notice it the most when I am recording 2 shows and then watch them later. For example, I record several shows on Thursday nights and most of the evening both inputs of my 722k are recording. I'll go back later and watch the recordings and all of them will have brief audio drops 1-3 seconds - usually 3 or 4 per 30 minute show. I can rewind the recording and the audio drop is always in the same spot.
I also notice if tuner 2 is recording something and I am watching live on TV1 - same issue.
To me, it seems that these drops are isolated to times when the DVR is recording. I can't remember having a drop while neither TV1 or TV2 is recording. This all started at the beginning of the fall TV season. Once we hit the holidays and their were not many new shows (and therefore DVR not recording), no drops. But once the shows started back up and DVR was doing a lot of recording...drops came back. This all being said, this past Thursday (2/10) I do not recall having drops... 
Anyone else notice it more while the receiver is recording?


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Mike109 said:


> I just watched 2 recordings with audio dropouts. USA HD channel had 1 dropout of about 4 seconds and BBCA HD had 3 dropouts ranging from 5 to 8 seconds each.


Same here. Was really irritating during Primeval.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

[email protected] Network said:


> ... You could also check something much simpler. If the optical cables is not fluid (has to many sharp bends or things of that nature) the signal could be getting "lost" and not making it to the stereo. Just a thought for those connected with optical.
> 
> The original question with an HDMI cable being used is a mystery. I would probably just check the cable itself and see if there are maybe pins shorting or if the fittings may be falling apart. ...


The problem is being reported as repeatable. I take that to mean that if one time-shifts back in time that the dropouts re-occur in the same place.

Does it make any sense whatsoever that it is a cable related problem given that it is repeatable? (I've never heard the term "fluid" applied to a cable, much less a fiber optic cable, so maybe I am simply confused.)


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Ok, for the first time for me I had audio drop-outs, and all night so far on the Grammy Awards. Were they blocking on purpose, was it a CBS problem or was it drop-outs?
(61.5)


----------



## SDWC (Dec 14, 2005)

They are blocking due to possible objectional content.


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

Have been getting long audio dropouts(2-5 seconds in length) on BBC America HD. 722 box on eastern arc connected via hdmi to my audio receiver then hdmi out to tv. Dropouts are long enough for the av receiver to lose its lock on the sound format.


----------



## fwampler (Dec 2, 2005)

gor88 said:


> When watching live or recorded programs, I am experiencing brief audio outages from 2-10 seconds several times during an hour. The Sony receiver indicates a loss of the audio feed. There is no hiccup in the video picture whatsoever. This seemed to start a few days ago and is mainly apparent on DD5.1 programs.
> 
> The receiver is a 722k connected to a Sony STR-DN1000 av receiver via HDMI. There doesn't appear to be any issue with the Sony receiver.
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing this issue? I have performed a hard reboot of the receiver several times to no avail. I want to ask this question before switching the LR 722k with the BR one. It would be pointless to swap them out if the issue is systemic.


Started since L6.33 was installed. Not before. Actually only noticed it since my "upgrade" to America 200 from absolute.
I use component since my HDMI stopped working.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Several drops during the Grammys last night. At first I thought CBS might be running a delay and bleeping something, but the last couple didn't seem like could have been anything to bleep.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

BillJ said:


> Several drops during the Grammys last night. At first I thought CBS might be running a delay and bleeping something, but the last couple didn't seem like could have been anything to bleep.


Did you skip back say 10 seconds and see if the drops were repeatable?


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

lparsons21 said:


> Same here. Was really irritating during Primeval.


Yep, my dropouts were also on Primeval.

I did not check that program for repeatability, but I have checked others & the dropouts are at the same time(s) in the program.


----------



## PDoman (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm on the western arc and have not experienced the audio dropouts as much as other viewers. However, I do notice it on the Starz channels. It drops out for only a second or two. Does anyone else have this problem? It is reproducible on the recordings of the shows.


----------



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

tampa8 said:


> Ok, for the first time for me I had audio drop-outs, and all night so far on the Grammy Awards. Were they blocking on purpose, was it a CBS problem or was it drop-outs?
> (61.5)


We also had the same drop outs during the Grammy Awards.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

I can confirm long audio dropouts on BBC for Primeval, and it's repeatable on replay. This makes it sound more like either a provider issue, or Dish's processing. It's getting VERY annoying; I had dropouts (6 seconds or so) on Top Gear, also BBC. But, I've had dropouts on non-BBC feeds, too.

This seems like it's been going on for quite a while now. Any new news on this?


----------



## skyviewmark1 (Sep 28, 2006)

I have a 722K on WA.. THis audio problem is repeatable.. I have had calls from several of my customers that are experiencing this same problem.. They are starting to get a little upset.. It seems this is occuring more and more frequently.. As for my experience it is getting worse. Seems since the last software update it got really bad. But won't swear to that.. I just know it is happening.. Rewind gives me the same problem in the same place so it is something to do with programming coming down. By the way, it seems to be occuring on receivers hooked up by HDMI.. Even receivers hooked straight to TV, not going through any stereo component..


----------

